# deer creek spillway



## slayer (Apr 5, 2009)

Anybody hit the saugeyes lately? Just curious to find out what they r eating.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Went Saturday evening and had my best trip there since last winter. Good numbers and good quality for once. Been getting a lot of small ones for a while until then. I could have easily took a limit of fat 16"-19" fish home but everything went back. Majority of the fish came on a #6 ghost x-rap and a #8 blue/chrome husky jerk. Also picked up a few on a pink jig/pink twister. They were crushing the ghost x-rap and inhaling it. They weren't nearly as agressive with the bigger HJ but still got a few nice ones on it. 

With high hopes I went back yesterday morning and got skunked...then I went back yesterday evening and only got a few small eyes and saw a few other guys bring some small ones in.


----------



## slayer (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome. I haven't been out yet this year. Definitely gonna hit it tomorrow and see what's up. Thanks for the tips


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

ive been a day late every time this year except for few weeks ago had 3 nice ones. guess i mite head up tonite.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know if they were so active because it warmed up on Saturday so much compared to the 2-3 previous days or what but they were definitely hungry. I might go back down and give it a shot tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

do you mind if I ask what color your ghost rap was. only getting a couple to start with, trying to figure what colors to try first. I fish the greenup tailwaters and usually do well with deeper diving #7 shad rap. been reading a lot of posts about this new ghost rap, has me curious to at least try them out. any color suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Google is your friend...faster


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a regular x-rap and ghost is the color. It's white and has an orange throat. I used a black magic marker to put a small dot on either side about halfway down the side to try to better imitate the shad there. Don't know if it works any better or not but it doesn't seem to have hurt. Here's a pic of it next to one of the fish I got Saturday. It's a little blurry and dark but it's the only one I have of it. Hope it helps.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Went Saturday evening and had my best trip there since last winter. Good numbers and good quality for once. Been getting a lot of small ones for a while until then. I could have easily took a limit of fat 16"-19" fish home but everything went back. Majority of the fish came on a #6 ghost x-rap and a #8 blue/chrome husky jerk. Also picked up a few on a pink jig/pink twister. They were crushing the ghost x-rap and inhaling it. They weren't nearly as agressive with the bigger HJ but still got a few nice ones on it.
> 
> With high hopes I went back yesterday morning and got skunked...then I went back yesterday evening and only got a few small eyes and saw a few other guys bring some small ones in.



This comment reminds me exactly of what happened to me last year there in January during one of worst snow storms we had, the fish were on fire, quantity and quality, glad to hear they are still there. I heal up I will be back, thanks for the report


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

got it, thanks for answering Hoover 4 Me much appreciated. looked like it was also jointed. the new ghost rap lure was in another thread. I finally saw it in action on a rerun of Al Lindner's fishing show.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

glasseyes said:


> This comment reminds me exactly of what happened to me last year there in January during one of worst snow storms we had, the fish were on fire, quantity and quality, glad to hear they are still there. I heal up I will be back, thanks for the report


I remember reading that report and it's kind of what motivated me to make the drive down there Saturday and previous days when the weather has been nasty. 

I'm going to head down there later this afternoon and fish until about 7-730. If anyone else is going to be out there let me know and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## slayer (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm heading down this afternoon with a friend of mine. Probably be there by 3 or 4.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going to try to be there around 4. I'll be fishing somewhere down past the bridge. I'll be by myself, camo bibs and gray hoodie.


----------



## slayer (Apr 5, 2009)

Hell yeah. I'm ready to roll. Got my xrap on


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Would love to have gone but had two kidney stones removed last night and a stent put in, think I should take it easy at least one day.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Ouch! Get well soon man. 

I didn't get down there until 545 and fished until about 715. The area I normally like to stand had ice about halfway out so I fished a different area. No luck until about 630 and then it was on until about 7. I got 1 dink, 2 that were 15"-16" and the fattie in the picture. No tape measure on me while I was out but a mental mark I made on my rod put it pretty close to FO size when I measured it out at home...it was definitely over 20". Only a few other guys out and didn't see anything else caught so I guess it was my lucky night. I missed several after watching them swipe at it right at the shoreline...it's pretty frustrating looking at the lure and seeing the flash of a fish take a shot at it and miss. I slowed my retrieve down and made sure I kept a little tension on the line and started hooking up but still missed a few hits. All fish got down on the clown #8 x-rap. Steady pull to get it down and then light twitches every 10-15 seconds while very, very slowly moving the rod to keep tension on the line. I would have stayed a little longer but I wasn't able to see the edge of the ice anymore and casted right onto it. The lure got stuck and a hard jerk to free it ended up burying both trebles into my bibs and I had to go to my car to dig them out and just decided to hit the road. 

All fish were photographed and released.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Great report I'm hanging on every word, hope to get into the action soon.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

what's the latest below the spillway???


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Heading down there tomorrow morning. Will post a report


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't been since my last post about it but that day the flow was 62cfps and there was a lot of ice and only a few places to stand and fish unless you were closer to the dam. I noticed they increased the flow to around 80cfps for a day or two so that might have been enough to knock out some of the ice but it's now back down to 66cfps so it's hard to tell, especially with the cold temps the last few days. I'm planning on getting down there Sunday so Perch N' Crappie, your report will be appreciated. I have a feeling with the rain and warm temps coming it's about to get blown out below the dam for a few days next week. Just have to wait and see how quick all this snow starts melting and how much rain we get.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Well, I wish I had a better report. Got there about 7am. Basically, everything was iced up past the bridge. I threw an xrap near the bridge for a while until my smart self doinked one off the bridge pillar, busting the lip on my bait:-\ It was too cold to tie another one on so I grabbed my other rod with the double pink jig setup and casted in between the dam and bridge in various locations. However, the small ice chunks floating by kept grabbing my line and pulling my jigs up. I moved to the wall, but between the ice buildup on my eyes and the line itself, I was fighting a losing battle. My recommendation would be to try the evening bite, if at all. At least maybe the sun throughout the day will help alleviate done of the obstacles I faced today.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Perch N' Crappie said:


> Well, I wish I had a better report. Got there about 7am. Basically, everything was iced up past the bridge. I threw an xrap near the bridge for a while until my smart self doinked one off the bridge pillar, busting the lip on my bait:-\ It was too cold to tie another one on so I grabbed my other rod with the double pink jig setup and casted in between the dam and bridge in various locations. However, the small ice chunks floating by kept grabbing my line and pulling my jigs up. I moved to the wall, but between the ice buildup on my eyes and the line itself, I was fighting a losing battle. My recommendation would be to try the evening bite, if at all. At least maybe the sun throughout the day will help alleviate done of the obstacles I faced today.


Thanks for the info. Was it iced over shoreline to shoreline past the bridge or was there some open water in the middle?


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Thanks for the info. Was it iced over shoreline to shoreline past the bridge or was there some open water in the middle?


It was iced over completely from shore to shore from the bridge down to the riffles


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

OK, thanks again for the info.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going to drive down tonite. any news between now and dark, i would appreciate it.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm thinking about making the trip. I don't know for sure though. I don't think it is going to warm up enough to open up where I like to fish down there.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I was at the Hoover seminar and won this brand new speed stick and reel, and I'm antsy. Last time i fished, i was trying out a brand new crappie rod. I was fishing the pond behind my apartment. The office girl came out and said no fishing. I said "well it should be posted then".. she pointed to the sign behind me
(crap).. 
Next day, I'm back there casting a new blade bait, and here she comes again. 
First thing out of her mouth.. "I thought i told you yesterday" I told her i'm not fishing.. I cranked in and showed her the bait.. (look... no hooks)
she said "That's almost funny"
a neighbor boy said you can only fish on weekends and after dark all week.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I'm thinking about making the trip. I don't know for sure though. I don't think it is going to warm up enough to open up where I like to fish down there.


Did you end up going tonight?


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

No, I didn't go tonight. I fired up the kerosene heater in my garage and sat in my boat for a few hours and installed some new rod holders and other stuff I've bought over the last few months. I'll probably head down tomorrow though.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> No, I didn't go tonight. I fired up the kerosene heater in my garage and sat in my boat for a few hours and installed some new rod holders and other stuff I've bought over the last few months. I'll probably head down tomorrow though.


Let me know how it is tomorrow if you don't mind. I think it's supposed to storm tomorrow, but I'm off next week so looking forward to redeeming myself from today


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll post something if I make it down there.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I spent 5 hours tonight. ice is gone except at the shoreline. There was 3 or 4 when i got there, but they all left at dark. I started downstream and ended up on the wall. left 3 baits and 1 hit all night....


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it iced or not...? Not sure how the weather will have affected it.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

The flow has been very low (8-10cfs) for about a week now, so after the past few cold days we had I'm sure there's some ice. I've been watching the flow anticipating a big release since the lake is now about 6 feet above winter pool but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I was down there Thursday morning for a short time and at that time a thin layer of ice was taking over making it very hard to fish, that was before daylight so I really didn't get a good look


----------



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

was there yesterday evening no flow and ice almost to the wall=nofish


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm hoping I see the flow jump up to about 400-500cfs in the next few hours but I doubt it.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> I'm hoping I see the flow jump up to about 400-500cfs in the next few hours but I doubt it.


Well, wishes do come true I guess. It's up over 500cfs right now. Hopefully it stays around that for the evening but they've been steadily increasing it since about 1pm.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Up,up it goes... they usually bump it up every hour or so.a buddy just made the hour 11/2 drive an said its 1250 bye the time he got there


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep,1257.22 as of now.You ain't fishing that!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah, I checked it one last time before I left the house and it was up over 900cfs. I knew it was only going to climb from there so I stayed home and am now in the middle of taking my reels apart and cleaning/lubing them up. Might even go out and start getting my boat back in fishing shape and organize my tackle for the third time in about 3 months a little later. I was out around Hoover on my route at work yesterday and saw a small area of open water a little north of red bank so I'm hoping I can get my boat out there in the next few weeks.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

It was nice to get out and cast for a bit But too fast for my liking. Dredged the bottom with jigs and cranks and cleaned up everyone's left over line snags
.. put a good 70 yrds of line in the trash... people it's 2015 spool up with braid.....


----------

